
Ask HN:What are your daily reading sources? - karthiksk2012
Where do you read everyday about things you are interested in . Tech, startups etc?
======
kiloreux
I have hacker news and the /r/programming /r/cpp also /r/netsec subreddits,
That's all.

------
a3n
HN, NYT, Python Weekly newsletter, Data Science Weekly newsletter.

